# Sky TV - Extra Channels



## niallymac

Some time ago, I managed to tune extra channels into my Sky decoder, namely BBC3 &4, Cbeebies, CBBC. 

I was also able to tune in BBC 1 London & Wales transmissions, which sometimes offer better alternatives than BBC NI rubbish during local programming.

I've lost the co-ordinates for tuning, and have also lost some of my channels. Does anyone know where I can get the co-ordinates for re tuning ?


----------



## wheresmejumper

*extra channels*

www.lyngsat.com/astra2d.html

has the full listing I think


----------



## ninsaga

*Re: extra channels*

This all looks really great niallymac...now what does one actually do in order to tune some of these into the Sky Box? 

ninsaga


----------



## niallymac

*extra channels*

Found it. See following site, gives full instructions on how to load the new channels on your Sky Digibox

[broken link removed]



links fixed by ajapale


----------



## Alan Moore

*Don't know if it still works.....*

you used to be able to get all the beebs by putting the skycard in upside down.


----------



## Dr Moriarty

*Re: putting the skycard in upside down...*

Or just putting in no card at all!  
As long as your dish is pointed at the Astra 28°E thingummmybob, you'll get all the Free2view channels...


----------



## ninsaga

*Skycard*

Well niallymac...thanks for asking the question in the 1st place... & for the follow up comments from oher contributors. I've now managed to tune in a few extra channels into SKY..never knew it could be done....

having trouble with UTV though but no big deal...

ninsaga


----------



## Dr Moriarty

*Re: trouble with UTV*

ninsaga, you won't get ITV (1) or Channel 4 unless you've a UK-bought Freeview card (check out www.freeview.co.uk) — now available again at a cost of £20, if you have a contact in the UK with a credit card and mailing address..?

_[Edit: Whoops, sorry, just re-read and saw you already have a Sky subscription, so 'n/a' in your case. But did you realise you could cancel that €300-a-year sub and still get BBC 1/2/3/4/CBBC/CBeebies, etc. for nix? And ITV 1/2/3 + Channel 4 for a once-off £20 payment..? I cancelled Sky last year and we now watch a lot less advertising...  ]_


----------



## ninsaga

*Re: trouble with UTV*

Sounds Good Dr M... how does that work? On the flip side Mrs ninsaga is fanatical on the Discovery Home & Leisure stuff ie...anything to do with home improvement, propert ladder, location, location, location etc...I don't suppose that those channels are in the package are they?

ninsaga


----------



## Dr Moriarty

*Re: trouble with UTV*

No, ninsaga, Sky (other than Sky News), Nat. Geographic, Discovery, etc. still require a Sky/NTL subscription.

See here for details of the £20 card — which will get you ITV1, ITV2, ITV3, Ch4 and five until end 2006 (I think). But someone in the UK will have to order it for you and post it on.

There are lots of other channels available free, with no card, but tbh a lot of them tend to be news, shopping or God-type stuff... :rolleyes    You could get more by pointing your dish at other satellites (see [broken link removed]), but you'd need either to realign your dish (or get a motorised thingy, or install a second dish...) The Satellite forum on www.boards.ie has some useful info.

If you can't get decent reception on RTE1, RTE2, TV3 & TnG, you could try a signal booster or an amplified aerial. My own reception of TV3 & TnG is pretty 'snowy' (in Limerick) — but I can't say I miss them too much!


----------



## niallymac

*Free to view Card*

Just ordered my Sky Free to view card for  stg£20. As my wife is English i have no problem with getting it delivered to a UK address.

Will let you know when i get the card if it works OK. Hopefully it does, and I will be able to to tell NTL where they can put there business !!!!


----------



## Dr Moriarty

*Re: "tell NTL where they can put there business...&quot*

It's a great feeling...  
_(Chorus, in my case)_
You can buy a DVD recorder with the price of the annual sub, too!

Happy viewing!


----------



## niallymac

*UK Freeview*

Got my £20 UK freeview card for my SKY, and low and behold, it works for everything apart from ITV 1 & Channel 4, even gives me ITV 2 & 3.  There must be some sort of blocker in the technology to prevent an irish set top box from receiving the ITV 1 signal.

I have an extra decoder from my time in UK, will try it on this to see if makes a difference.

NTL & Chorus must be giving ITV & Channel 4 some kickback to ensure they aren't carried on any other platform in ireland. Can the regulator not do something about this ?


----------



## legend99

*..*

it should work for all Nially. if you have ITV2 it should defo work for ITV1.
Give it time to activate itself.....is it working for Channel5?


----------

